
Thank You and Goodbye, the CyanogenMod Team﻿ - IvarTheHomeless
https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts/RYBfQ9rTjEH
======
robk
Part of the problem is the confusing naming. I'm an Android fan and I can't
tell the difference between CyanogenMod, Cyanogen OS, Cyanogen Inc and Cyngn.
Terrible way to run a business and project when it's too hard to separate out
what they each do by a unique name.

~~~
oliwarner
The conflation was deliberate. They wanted to trade on the good name of the
original open project.

~~~
hackuser
It was nothing sinister. Cyanogen himself, Steve Kondik, was the CEO of the
new company. They were 100% open about it.

~~~
mark_edward
Once you've made a for profit enterprise, it's fundamentally deceptive to
trade on the good will of things like volunteering, charity, add open source,
because the incentive structure and relationship has changed. Someone selling
me a OS for profit should be trusted far less than someone who does it for
free and/or as a labor of love or duty.

There's a buying power that a consumer has that a user of something provided
for free doesn't, but there is also a hell of a lot more reason to cheat, lie
to, defraud a consumer than a user. There's an adversarial aspect to the
relationship now.

------
asdz
I'm a user of CM for many years. I don't know any person's name in CM team,
but I wish everyone who's behind the curtain have a good future and thanks for
all your contribution.

------
vonklaus
I have read this and another post from CM team. I somehow missed what the main
catalyst was for shutting down. Is there a succinct explanation? What
happened?

~~~
brianwawok
Hard to make money selling a free OS to replace an OS the customer doesn't pay
for already?

~~~
greglindahl
Android is "free" to the consumer, but the payment is that if you want all of
the Google apps (which are no longer part of the open source stuff) and the
consumer uses the Google apps (likely), all of the search revenue goes to
Google.

~~~
hackuser
> Android is "free" to the consumer, but the payment is that if you want all
> of the Google apps (which are no longer part of the open source stuff) and
> the consumer uses the Google apps (likely), all of the search revenue goes
> to Google.

The payment is your private information.

~~~
greglindahl
That too, although unpersonalized search ads are worth a lot more money than
your private information.

------
bitL
Another tech project bites dust due to clueless managerial types trying to
propel their ego...

~~~
aswanson
I saw an early interview where an early founder was saying they were going to
put google out of business. Wasnt a good sign.

~~~
CamperBob2
Yeah, get in line behind Steve Ballmer.

------
Animats
The successors need a new name. I suggest "Public Phone". The trademark is
available.

~~~
dispose13432
They have one. It's called LineageOS.

~~~
Animats
Blah. Sounds like another Linux distro.

~~~
notatoad
I think the boring name is a good sign - Operating systems should be boring.
Flashy marketing leads to the sort of drama that killed cyanogen.

~~~
PakG1
The word lineage is boring? It seems to be haughty, lofty, arrogant, and so
on.

~~~
sparrish
Where does lineage mean that? I've never seen that definition.

~~~
mejari
"Lineage" can have a connotation of people talking about the great things
their ancestors have done and attempting to somewhat attach themselves to
those deeds, as well as an opportunity to look down on people of "lesser
breeding".

Obviously it has positive connotations as well, but the negative ones are
definitely there.

~~~
nathanasmith
>>"Lineage" can have a connotation of people talking about the great things
their ancestors have done and attempting to somewhat attach themselves to
those deeds, as well as an opportunity to look down on people of "lesser
breeding".

Yeah, I guess I would have failed that Rorschach test.

